# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ora e dorës

## FЯODO

Ora e dores eshte tjeter pjese e Estetikes se perditshme te njeriut.
Ka nga ato qe preferojne te mbajne ore dore por ka edhe nga ata qe thjesht nuk e preferojne ket luks te tepert.
Para 5 vitesh kam pasur nje ore te Klaus Kobec qe e pashe ne nje reviste dhe vendosa qe duhet ta bleja patjeter :ngerdheshje: 

 


Ne pergjithesi preferoj ora si:

Breitling
Givenchy
Movado
Rado
Skagen
 ..................... etj

----------


## Rebele

Ora po nuk pati rrip metalik, s'ben per mua. 

Ishte nje fare kohe qe i doja ta kishin rripin sa më te holle. Tani e shoh qe eleganca (e imponuar) s'me shkon. 

Ka ca kohe qe më terheqin orat e meshkujve. Ti kem une, dmth.   

Marka e preferuar per mua mbetet _Seiko_. 

Ne mungese te kameres dixhitale, po ve nje ore te ngjashme me ate qe kam aktualisht.

----------


## korcaprincess

per dite per dite, me pelqen nje ore e thjeshte, me rrip te holle dhe feminine. I like Quartz

Marka e preferuar per mua tani per tani esht BULOVA. they make nice watches

----------


## Dito

Kam mbajtur dikur dhe une ore dore dhe eshte vertet nje shok i mire, por qekur me zuri korenti njehere nga rripi i hekurt qe kish hoqa dore nga ai luks. Por po mendohem tani sikur me ble nje me rrip meshini eeeeeee. Jo mer daje e ndava mendjen do e blej se me shkon. Mossss prape leke duhet me harxhu mer daje, po sa mora  nje alamet celulari, nejse do shtrengohem rrogen tjeter per nje rolex qe kom pa aty ke shallvaret.

Dito.

----------


## StormAngel

Sa me e thjeshte, aq me e mire
Ora e dores e imja (se bashku me doren time  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## PINK

Gucci ..................  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Piranha

Teme e bukur :buzeqeshje: 
une jam qefli orash dore dhe disa i kam koleksion....
ora qe mbaj eshte "Haudebert" Swiss made nr 971.

----------


## Era1

Ne fillim ore per femra. Fendi dhe Gucci

----------


## Era1

Edhe tre ore per femra Tissot

----------


## Era1

Per meshkuj dy modele

----------


## Era1

Edhe ora ime BURBERRY (mezi ja gjeta nje foto)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Te bukura oret vertet, por une kam nje huq qe ose i thyej ose me keputen rrypat. Nuk duroj dot ti kemi duart te "roberuara"...lol, bile as zinxhira floriri ose varse si ata meshkujt qe shikon Kuqka neper rruge nuk mi pranon trupi... :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

So ti Xhuxhumak ske asgje neper trup (lol )

Nje bracelet (si thuhet ne shqip kjo Byrzylyk lolol ) floriri ne dore duket Kool , dhe nje ore te docka tjater akoma me Kool ... ahh po mos harroj dhe nje unaze too  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per varse neper qafe dhe mua sme pelqejne ato . 

Ja keshtu (lol)

----------


## yummy-girl

lool ore guys e dini ju ca kam degju un qe ata qe mbajn or(ose me mil te vem ora te numeron minutat e jetes) :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Te bukura fotot po s'maj ore. Me pelqen jeta kshu....free...pa harxhuar kohen kot duke ndjek minutat me sy.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DeuS

TAG HEUER 
FORMULA 1

----------


## jonka

Une gjithnje kam pasur nje Calvin Clein por kohet e fundit i lejova vetes nje luks te vogel, Gucci with 2 diamonds, dhe sa here shof oren mendoj qe ia vlente cdo penny.

----------


## StormAngel

Mora nje Seiko 5, dhe jam me te vertete i kenaqur (edhe pse tek data ma tregon dy dite pas).  :ngerdheshje: 
ore e re, kshu qe...derisa te bije ne terezi do mesohemi. lol

----------


## dardajan

Jam  shum  i  lumtur  qe  nuk  kam  bajtur dhe  nuk  mbaj  ende  me  besdis  shume  biles  nuk  mbaj  as  unazen  per te  njejten  arsye.
Kohen  e  mas  me  diellin  kur lind  dhe perendon  ndersa  per te  qene  me  i  sakte  shof  hijen  qe  le  shkopi  ne  nje reth  ku  jane  numrat nga   1  deri  12.

----------


## Piranha

> Jam  shum  i  lumtur  qe  nuk  kam  bajtur dhe  nuk  mbaj  ende  me  besdis  shume  biles  nuk  mbaj  as  unazen  per te  njejten  arsye.
> Kohen  e  mas  me  diellin  kur lind  dhe perendon  ndersa  per te  qene  me  i  sakte  shof  hijen  qe  le  shkopi  ne  nje reth  ku  jane  numrat nga   1  deri  12.



hahahahahaha ti jetoke ne epoken e gurit merr lal :P :perqeshje: :P :perqeshje: :P J/K

----------

